# طلب مساعده



## ezzzak (20 يناير 2006)

ارجو من الاعضاء المساعده 

لي صديق يملك موقعا علي الانتر نت ولكنه لا يستخدمه  و صديقي يعمل ويدرس بالسياسه 

ونريد فتح هذا الموقع بتصميم ولو بسيط باقصي سرعه لنشر بعض المقلات بخصوص حادث الاقصر 


وبعض الصور والملفات التي تدين الحكومه في المشكله القبطيه فهل من مساعد ومساند للمشكله القبطيه 


نحن لا نملك المال لشراء تصميم نحن تريد اي تصميم ولو بسيط لنبداء 

وشكرا


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

لو عايز اى تصميم حددة و انا موجود


----------



## ezzzak (21 يناير 2006)

pola قال:
			
		

> لو عايز اى تصميم حددة و انا موجود





شكرا حبيبي 

لكن انت جيت متاخر شويه و ربنا يخلينا الباشا الكبير 

وشكرا علي محبتك يا بولا


----------



## smile (2 فبراير 2006)

*الموقع ده بيرفع مجانى وحلو جدا*


*www.brinkster.com*


----------



## ezzzak (8 فبراير 2006)

smile قال:
			
		

> *الموقع ده بيرفع مجانى وحلو جدا*
> 
> 
> *www.brinkster.com*





شكرا يا سميل بس تفتكر التصميمات الجاهزه امنه ؟


----------



## smile (8 فبراير 2006)

*بص يا ايزاك اى تصميم ب الاتش تى ام ال HTML انت مش تكون عامله ممكن يكون بكل سهولة مش امن فلو تقدر تجيب تصميم جاهز وتراجع الاوامر بتاعته يبقى احسن*


----------



## Michael (11 فبراير 2006)

على حسب علمى المواقع تكون امنة

ولكن المخاطرة او الخوف من اى ملف يكون امتدادة php هو الذى من الممكن ان نتخوف منة

لان بة اوامر مثل البرنامج يمكن اختراقها وقرصنتها

وشكرا لكم 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ezzzak (16 فبراير 2006)

شكراااااا جزيلا احبائي سمايل ومايكل علي المعلومات دي 

ونردهلكم في الافراح :smil11: :smil11:


----------

